# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Viceroy Webcam

## Peter NJ

Great crisp live shot


http://www.earthcam.com/cams/anguilla/meadsbay/

----------


## amyb

Great webcam and a really perfect Caribbean setting to view.

I'd rather be here on St Barths.

----------


## GramChop

81 degrees with broken clouds, to boot!  Thanks for the link, Peter!

----------


## Petri

Half a dozen such a high-quality webcams and one could fill the desktop with them  :Big Grin:

----------


## Peter NJ

Gram Meads Bay beach is usually way wider/bigger..must have been some decent swell recently..I am loving this tech stuff w/all these great cams popping up..soon our Computers will spray us with ban de soleil sun tan lotion!

----------


## GramChop

Speaking of suntan lotion....I have been using suntan lotion as my winter moisturizer!  The smell of coconut has kept me from jumping in front of a bus on many cold, rainy, dreary days of late!

----------


## Peter NJ

check out ban de soleil orange gel.
imho the best sun tan lotion made..
its the Cadillac of sun tan lotions..lol

----------


## Rosemary

Thank you for this webcam, Peter.  I looked at it a dusk - the waves were rolling in, palms swaying...I think I hear music.

----------

